# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Présentation association belge l'Arche de Noé

## Arche de Noé (Belgique)

Bonjour,
Étant la community manager bénévole de l'Arche de Noé, je souhaite partager avec votre communauté nos chiens et chats à l'adoption. Nous sommes un refuge sans euthanasie, et la plupart du temps sans famille d'accueil, certains de nos pensionnaires restent donc parfois longtemps au refuge. Pour donner toutes les chances à ceux qui en sont le plus démunis, je partagerai uniquement ceux-là pour ne pas éclipser des cas plus urgents.
Je passerai souvent pour tenir à jour mes publications et prévenir des adoptions.
Nos adoptions se font uniquement en Belgique, mais je sais qu'il y a des Belges parmi la communauté.
Merci à vous !

----------


## Tchymnis

Bienvenue et bon courage pour les adoptions ! =)

----------


## Arche de Noé (Belgique)

Merci beaucoup  :Smile:

----------


## Zoe

Bienvenue 
Petite question vu que je suis Belge, les adoptions se font dans toute la Belgique ou dans certaines régions ?

----------


## Arche de Noé (Belgique)

Merci ! 
Normalement les adoptions se font dans un rayon de 30km autour de Mons mais pour ceux que je présenterai ici, elles pourront se faire dans toute la Belgique (nous faisons des exceptions pour les anciens et les cas particuliers).

----------


## Tchangou

Bonjour et bienvenue! Oui, il y a ici des Belges aussi. Beaucoup de chance pour les adoptions

----------


## Arche de Noé (Belgique)

Merci  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Bienvenue, je te souhaite beaucoup d'adoptions

----------


## Arche de Noé (Belgique)

Merci beaucoup  :Smile:

----------

